# Pressemeldung: Baglimit: Forderung bleibt! Die SIEBEN muss stehen



## Anglerdemo (9. Oktober 2019)

*# DIE SIEBEN MUSS STEHEN! #*

Nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Berechnungen beträgt der Anteil der Entnahme durch Anglern im Vergleich zur kommerziellen Fischerei in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich 13,5% beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee - die EU fordert trotzdem weitere Beschränkungen mit einer Reduzierung des Baglimit um über 71% und "Anglerverbände" machen mit ihren Forderungen nach zusätzlichen Einschränkungen Meeresangler noch öffentlich zum Sündenbock für den angeblich schwächelnden Dorschbestand?

Im kommenden Jahr soll der Bestand bei knapp 30.000 Tonnen liegen. Das ist der höchste Wert seit knapp 20 Jahren. Seit 1985 war der Bestand nur 5 mal höher als im kommenden Jahr vorhergesagt. Wir sind also auf einem guten Weg!

Wir fordern öffentlich eine Beibehaltung des Baglimits von SIEBEN Dorschen auch im kommenden Jahr!
Die Politik sollte sich lieber um die wirklichen Ursachen kümmern und nicht die nachhaltigste Fischereimethode weiter einschränken, damit wir Angler zukünftig Alaskaseelachsfilet im Discounter kaufen müssen! Ja, und eine solche Forderung durch die "Anglerverbände" würden wir uneingeschränkt unterstützen, aber sicherlich keine Forderungen nach zusätzlichen Einschränkungen, die über die wissenschaftliche Empfehlung hinaus gehen.

Das Thünen- Institut hat sich deutlich dahingehend geäußert, dass wir Angler auch im kommenden Jahr ein Baglimit von SIEBEN Dorschen beibehalten können. Dabei wurden KEINE anderen Einschränkungen gefordert oder erwähnt.

Eine "Anglervertretung" fordert trotzdem zusätzliche Beschränkungen und hat diese Forderung bis jetzt noch nicht einmal mit wissenschaftlichen Aussagen öffentlich begründet? Das lässt uns nachdenklich auf unserer Insel zurück, denn wir können das nicht nachvollziehen!

Gestern Abend gab es vom Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V. noch einmal ein aktuelles Rundschreiben mit allen Fakten und Zahlen an die Politik in Brüssel, Berlin, Kopenhagen, Stockholm und viele andere Fischereiminister und verantwortliche Europaabgeordnete und Mitarbeiter in Behörden und Ministerien.

# DIE SIEBEN MUSS STEHEN! #
# FÜR DAS GEILSTE HOBBY DER WELT! #






Grafik: Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V.// Datenbasis ICES/ Thünen- Institut


----------



## baltic-hf (12. Oktober 2019)

Wenig Angler halten sich an 7 Dorsche es werden auch mehr Fische mitgenommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich verstehe das Herumgerede um den heißen Brei nicht. Was heißt denn "eine Anglervertretung"? Warum wird hier nicht konkret mit Name und Adresse agiert, wenn die Faktenlage klar ist? Warum werden die betreffenden Organisationen nicht konkret zur Stellungnahme aufgefordert? Druck muss immer klare Adressaten haben und die Angler sollten klar informiert werden, wer gegen ihre Interessen arbeitet (obwohl er von den Anglern bezahlt wird).


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Oktober 2019)

baltic-hf schrieb:


> Wenig Angler halten sich an 7 Dorsche es werden auch mehr Fische mitgenommen.



Das kannst Du sicherlich mit Zahlen belegen, oder? Ich kann das auf jeden Fall und Deine Aussage ist nicht nur falsch, sondern eine Diffamierung der Angler! Die Analyse der Jahre 2017 und 2018 zeigt nämlich, dass die deutschen Meeresangler sehr wohl eine sehr hohe Regelkonformität bei der Einhaltung der Tagesfangbegrenzung an den Tag legen. So überschritten 2017 nur 0,3%, im Jahre 2018 glatte 0 % der Uferangler das Baglmit, bei den Boots- bzw. Kutterangler lagen die Zahlen bei 1,4 % im Jahre 2017 und bei 2,8 % im Jahre 2018. Demnach halten sich also 98,9% der Angler an das Baglimit. Und dann kommst Du mit einer solchen Aussage?



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Herumgerede um den heißen Brei nicht. Was heißt denn "eine Anglervertretung"? Warum wird hier nicht konkret mit Name und Adresse agiert, wenn die Faktenlage klar ist? Warum werden die betreffenden Organisationen nicht konkret zur Stellungnahme aufgefordert? Druck muss immer klare Adressaten haben und die Angler sollten klar informiert werden, wer gegen ihre Interessen arbeitet (obwohl er von den Anglern bezahlt wird).


 1. Die Pressemeldung der Verbände steht hier im Anglerboard, ist also nichts Neues. 2. Dazu gibt es eine Presseanfrage, wobei die Antwort auch keine neuen Fakten enthält, die zusätzliche Beschränkungen rechtfertigen würden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Oktober 2019)

Heute vom Spiegel veröffentlicht: https://www.spiegel.de/video/brexit...gen-den-no-deal-fuerchten-video-99030240.html

Ist ein interessanter Einblick, was da aktuell hinter den Kulissen abgeht.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Oktober 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> 1. Die Pressemeldung der Verbände steht hier im Anglerboard, ist also nichts Neues. 2. Dazu gibt es eine Presseanfrage, wobei die Antwort auch keine neuen Fakten enthält, die zusätzliche Beschränkungen rechtfertigen würden.



Damit jeder den Bezug herstellen kann.
Eine gemeinsame Pressemeldung des

*-Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. (LAV MV), 

-des Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. (LSFV SH) 

und 

-des Deutschen Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) 
*
findet sich im AB hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/pressemeldung-angler-pro-dorsch-2020.347412/#post-4968438

Darin wird neben der Beibehaltung des derzeitigen Baglimites u.a. zusätzlich die Einführung einer Schonzeit und eine Erhöhung des Mindestschonmaßes angeregt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. Oktober 2019)

https://www.bild.de/politik/inland/...058,la=de.bild.html#remId=1635486691317884314


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2019)

> Strehlow und seine Kollegen erfassen sämtliche Fänge und untersuchen die Fische. „Zurzeit gibt es in der westlichen Ostsee, in der auch sämtliche deutschen Küstenabschnitte liegen, etwa 21 000 Tonnen erwachsene Dorsche“, berichtet er. Das sei genau an der Grenze eines Bestandes, der sich selbst erhalten kann.



Das wesentliche in dem Artikel.

1. irritierend, weil man sich genau an der Grenze befindet, aber dennoch eine weitere Nutzung gut heißt,  hat was von zocken auf die Zukunft,  ist momentan ja en vogue.

2. Spätestens jetzt ist klar, daß wir es verpacken,  denn es werden von diversen Instanzen wieder Zugeständnisse erfolgen, da wäre es ein Wunder, wenn das nicht schief geht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Oktober 2019)

baltic-hf schrieb:


> Wenig Angler halten sich an 7 Dorsche es werden auch mehr Fische mitgenommen.


fang erst mal 7 dorsche…..war dieses jahr auf LL und habe gesehen was da gefangen wurde ...mir kann keiner erzählen das da viel entnommen bzw . gefangen wurde....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Oktober 2019)

die kommerzielle Fischerei strickt verbieten für 3 jahre mit höchstrafe Verschrottung des Fangschiffes wenn gefischt wird....dann geht es dem dorsch wieder prächtig ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2019)

Wie hat sich die kommerzielle Fischerei auf die Jahrgänge  2017 und 2018 ausgewirkt?


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Oktober 2019)

Noch unbestätigt: Baglimit 2020 fünf Dorsche pro Angler pro Tag, Februar und März 2 Dorsche pro Angler pro Tag


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> fang erst mal 7 dorsche…..war dieses jahr auf LL und habe gesehen was da gefangen wurde ...mir kann keiner erzählen das da viel entnommen bzw . gefangen wurde....



Da gehe ich konform. Waren dieses Jahr mal wieder 1 Woche auf Fehmarn. Keiner von uns hat seine 7 Dorsche am Tag voll bekommen. Waren eher 3-4. Generell muss Fehmarn nicht so pralle gewesen sein (2019) und LL seit 2018 auch nicht mehr so klasse....


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Oktober 2019)

Das Baglimit und die Quote orientiert sich an dem, was der Bestand biologisch zulässt und nicht an dem, was gefangen wird. Ob das Limit ausgeschöpft werden kann, ist für die Quotensetzung unwichig.


----------

